# SPN Newsletter - Celebrating The Sikh Smileys Art



## Admin

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-829482d3-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=385" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/attachments/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/2016d1269010710-celebrating-sikh-smiley-art-mai-harinder-sikh_smiley_art.jpg"></a><br /><br />Recover Your Forgotten Password: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Click Here</a><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />In these times of great trials and turbulence, i have come to exhibit, celebrate & rejoice at a very special effort from one of our finest SPN'ers and Mentor, Mai Harinder Kaur Ji.<br /><br />Her expression of creativeness has enabled SPN to introduce a unique collection of Sikh Smileys!! (a Smiley is a image like in the header image in this message above, expressing your state of mind). Mind you, these smileys do take quite an effort to give them a life and character of their own. There is simply no parallel to this artist expression in Sikh Channels and gives SPN a special distinct character. Please join me in celebrating this exhibition of creativeness.  <br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/29583-celebrating-sikh-smiley-art-mai-harinder.html">Click Here to Join the Celebrations!</a><br /></strong><br /><br />Please Note: To share your views, you must log into the network's forum and post your views in the relevant topics.<br /><br /><br />And as usual, we have some very healthy discussions going on various topics and we do solicit your views on these important issues.<br /> <br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br />Celebrating Five Years of Learning and Sharing!<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 27-Mar-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 09-Mar-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29684">Is ritual-bath in sarovars an essential part of Sikhism?</a><br />ikonkaar There are many sakhies of Guru Nanak Dev ji where he has,by giving examples,denounced ...</td>	<td>jasbirkaleka</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>11</td>	<td>04:52 AM, 27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>jasbirkaleka</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29683">Interpreting an Embrace: A Jew and a Sikh in Kansas</a><br />A shiny red, mid-sized rental car pulled up to the curb and from it emerged a very tall, ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>17</td>	<td>01:09 AM, 27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29682">Indira Knew She Would be Killed: Sonia Gandhi</a><br />YouTube- Indira knew she would be killed: Sonia /  / An interview with Congress president Sonia ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>00:22 AM, 27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29681">Sand Drawing.</a><br />Her drawings, expressions, background music, depiction of history..... just totally in awe about it ...</td>	<td>Arvind</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>00:15 AM, 27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Arvind</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29680">Saudi Woman Poet Lashes Out at Clerics in 'Arabic Idol'</a><br />Abu Dhabi judges praise courage of writer who dared to criticise hardliners / By Archie Bland /  / ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>23</td>	<td>23:37 PM, 26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29679">Sikhs and Hindus accuse BBC of pro-Muslim bias</a><br />Hindu and Sikh leaders have accused the BBC of pandering to Britain's Muslim community by making a ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>23</td>	<td>23:30 PM, 26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29678">Manjit Singh, Director of Chaplaincy Services</a><br />An Interview with Manjit Singh, Director of Chaplaincy Services /  /  Keeper of the Faith /  / By ...</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>23</td>	<td>23:08 PM, 26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29677">Document ID numbers on cards for I-T related communication</a><br /><arttitle>Document ID numbers on cards for I-T related communication</arttitle> /  / Document ID ...</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>18:41 PM, 26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29676">Living together a part of right to life, not an offence: SC</a><br />If moral standards of Hindu mythological gods become the benchmark then I am afraid anything ...</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>82</td>	<td>02:46 AM, 27-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29675">Small Business</a><br />Tips for getting started a small business: / Save up as much money as possible before starting /  / ...</td>	<td>GalvinBrown</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>11:48 AM, 26-Mar-2010</td>	<td>GalvinBrown</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />Dear Randip Singh Ji, /   / Thank you for your response. /   / The link is to illustrate that some ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>12-Apr-2006</td>	<td>638</td>	<td>17729</td>	<td>22:32 PM, 24-Mar-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />1. Those mortals who consume marijuana, flesh and wine - no matter what pilgrimages, fasts and ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>24-May-2006</td>	<td>630</td>	<td>42561</td>	<td>20:34 PM, 02-Sep-2009</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />nalwa ji  /   / I agree with you islam is not a religion  according to me its a myth where they ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-Aug-2007</td>	<td>453</td>	<td>27639</td>	<td>22:56 PM, 28-Feb-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=27594">Creation in Islam</a><br /></td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-Aug-2007</td>	<td>448</td>	<td>26081</td>	<td>12:10 PM, 16-Sep-2009</td>	<td>NALWA</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-Jan-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>32812</td>	<td>08:06 AM, 07-Mar-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16932">Useful mp3 Gurbani  Free Download Links</a><br />patiarianwale ji /  / That is really nice of you to say. SPN tries hard to live up to your interests ...</td>	<td>harpreetsingh</td>	<td>01-Sep-2007</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>60545</td>	<td>08:47 AM, 26-Dec-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />Dear CaramelChocolate, the fact is that God"s person is a naked being with hair allover his ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-Feb-2005</td>	<td>237</td>	<td>53318</td>	<td>19:08 PM, 11-Mar-2010</td>	<td>jasbirkaleka</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />:welcome:..everyone .......There has been a great difference between old n new age sikhs...Old sikhs ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-Jul-2005</td>	<td>345</td>	<td>39923</td>	<td>11:21 AM, 26-Dec-2009</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=26434">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br /></td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-Feb-2005</td>	<td>56</td>	<td>35021</td>	<td>06:45 AM, 26-Aug-2009</td>	<td>AdsKhalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Could you please point out the errors and perhaps, provide us with sources? /  /  / Thanks. It would ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-Oct-2005</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>34722</td>	<td>21:43 PM, 12-Jun-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29684">Is ritual-bath in sarovars an essential part of Sikhism?</a><br />ikonkaar There are many sakhies of Guru Nanak Dev ji where he has,by giving examples,denounced ...</td>	<td>jasbirkaleka</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29683">Interpreting an Embrace: A Jew and a Sikh in Kansas</a><br />A shiny red, mid-sized rental car pulled up to the curb and from it emerged a very tall, ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29682">Indira Knew She Would be Killed: Sonia Gandhi</a><br />YouTube- Indira knew she would be killed: Sonia /  / An interview with Congress president Sonia ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29681">Sand Drawing.</a><br />Her drawings, expressions, background music, depiction of history..... just totally in awe about it ...</td>	<td>Arvind</td>	<td>27-Mar-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29680">Saudi Woman Poet Lashes Out at Clerics in 'Arabic Idol'</a><br />Abu Dhabi judges praise courage of writer who dared to criticise hardliners / By Archie Bland /  / ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29679">Sikhs and Hindus accuse BBC of pro-Muslim bias</a><br />Hindu and Sikh leaders have accused the BBC of pandering to Britain's Muslim community by making a ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29678">Manjit Singh, Director of Chaplaincy Services</a><br />An Interview with Manjit Singh, Director of Chaplaincy Services /  /  Keeper of the Faith /  / By ...</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td>	<td>26-Mar-2010</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29160">For Sikh females: Do you keep all your body hair</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, always have</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="40" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, but haven't always</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No, but I used to</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="30" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=28862">Banning the burqa is a positive step. Reply to as many as apply in your opinion.</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the dignity of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the security of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be intimidated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="25" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be alienated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The burqa encourages extremism.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other: Please explain your view by posting in the thread. </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>24-Apr-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=463&c=1">SIKH PARADE New York City</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>29-Sep-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-26)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=400&c=1">Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-17)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=401&c=1">Telecourse - Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=2859">bopadum</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=633">rajjabbal</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=10679">singh.sukhwinder4143</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=969">Panth</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=7585">salbir singh</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 09-Mar-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>192 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>165 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>957 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

